# graco pro shot 2 plus stops priming after 1 day



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

just got a pro shot for small works and tested it out yesterday when i purchased it on a fence, it works great! chewed through reasonably thick product really fast the main problem was the 1L pot wasn't big enough. 

i gave it to a staff member to spray a small section of slated fencing. He rings me up saying he had it working then it started spitting, so he flushed it with water.. now the gun won't prime.. it just makes a noise but prime nor spray. iv flushed the value with pump armour plus stuck a hose down its throat to flush any debris but its clean just won't prime..

any thoughts?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dig around in the threads, VermontPainter had some good tips for the units. See if you find anything in this thread http://www.painttalk.com/f12/proshot-owners-check-17624/

I have a older FF model that I did not use at all this year so I figure it might be broken lol.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a pro shot 2 as we'll. never had any issues with it except for debris stuck in the inlet valve. Remove clean and replace and you should be fine. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

My fine finish proshot died after it was used twice , Graco stepped up and replaced it no questions asked he did say lots of problems with the fine finish one .


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Dumb question but do you have the prime lever up?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Bender said:


> Dumb question but do you have the prime lever up?


ahhaha yeh that one stumped me when i first got it outa the box!! my misses was like "babe use the instructions" like any man i said %^%^ that i know what I'm doing. after 5 minutes of looking like an idiot i used the instructions and put the primer up haha


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

clermontpainting said:


> I have a pro shot 2 as we'll. never had any issues with it except for debris stuck in the inlet valve. Remove clean and replace and you should be fine. Hope this helps.


that was it, after playing with it for a while i figured to start pulling out the value and flush it, after that works great!


thanks


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Glenn, I bought one about a year ago and it clapped out after two jobs.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool beans😃


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## jhudson (Jun 16, 2011)

Take it back and get your money back. The ProShot seems to be one of Graco's worst sprayers. I have went thru 2 proshots and both were pieces of garbage. I would add I have a 395 and 3900 which are workhorses but for whatever reason ProShot was ProSh*t for me.


----------

